# Photographing Germany



## Jersey_Mark (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all,

Which German city do you think would be a great place to live in to photograph the city itself and nearby areas?

I like taking photos mostly of architecture and natural scenery, landscapes etc.

Do you think Nuremberg in Bavaria would make a good base or Karlsruhe being close to the Black Forest?

Thanks!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dresden or Leipzig have some great architecture but I would try Freiburg for the Black Forest. Nuremberg also has some good architecture but you need to head further south in Bavaria and into the Alps for better scenery.


----------



## Jersey_Mark (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! 

Have you ever been to Munich? I'm just doing a bit of research into Bavaria and that seems to be near a lot of beautiful places.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Jersey_Mark said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Have you ever been to Munich? I'm just doing a bit of research into Bavaria and that seems to be near a lot of beautiful places.


Oh yes! A few times and it is a great place to live and you are of course closer to the beauty of the Alps. Trouble is, is that it is one of the most expensive places to live in Germany. Another suggestion would be Augsburg.
Stadt Augsburg: Homepage


----------



## Jersey_Mark (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Well I'm definitely going to go to Bavaria! The more I research, the more I want to go there!

I have found places like Ettal, Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Mittenwald, Zugspitze & Tegernsee and the whole entire area just looks stunning!

I still have another 6 months in Shanghai, so I have plenty of time to do more research and decide exactly which city I want to settle in....and of course learn the language!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

It really depends on what kind of architecture and athmosphere you are aiming for.

Medieval: Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Hameln, Michelstadt

Baroque: Wuerzburg, Dresden

Northern German 'redbrick gothic': Luebeck, Stralsund, Wismar



You can find beautiful places all over Germany, but the character will be very different: the alpine region of Bavaria looks nothing like the coasts, for instance.


----------



## Jersey_Mark (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!

At the moment I'm still set on Munich and the alpine region and then explore Germany from there.


----------



## Marina72 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you can afford it, I would definately say Munich / Bavaria as well. 

Leipzig and there abouts is great for architeture, a lot of Altbauwohnungen - what's the word in englisch  I think it must be art nouveau, so handsome looking buildings. And just a trip along the Rhein from top to bottom would be worth it for the beautiful scenery and if you time it right (autumn), you can visit all the vinyards and taste their wares 

But you are definately on the right rack with Bavaria.

Marina


----------

